# How much is too much



## smitts961 (Sep 8, 2015)

How long do you try to keep your plowing route? I'm currently at 12 lots, which takes about 6 hours in 2-3" storm. It's made up of different types of businesses, apartment complexes/buildings, and a couple driveways. 

I am not actively taking on anymore lots, because I want to be able to get to all my lots in a timely manner. I'm easily able to ge them all done by morning if we get an overnight snowfall. The only downfall is that if it snows midday, I can't get to the last lot on the schedule for those 6 hours.

Was just curious how long your plow routes take you guys?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

6hrs in Max IMO, more you don’t get any down time before rounds depending on how hard it’s snowing and your triggers on accounts.
I kept my route to 5hrs and more than a few times when it’s snowing hard that was a push especially if the storm last more than a day or when they’re back to back.


----------



## smitts961 (Sep 8, 2015)

BUFF said:


> 6hrs in Max IMO, more you don't get any down time before rounds depending on how hard it's snowing and your triggers on accounts.
> I kept my route to 5hrs and more than a few times when it's snowing hard that was a push especially if the storm last more than a day or when they're back to back.


That's kind of what I was thinking. The 12th lot I just picked up last month, I was a little leery on even taking on. But it's actually a shared lot with one of my lots I was already doing. Otherwise, I just tell people I'm full. Just making sure I'm not crazy. I mean you always want to do as much business as possible, but I could see people starting to get a little upset if their lots aren't getting serviced quickly.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I do a similar route. 6 hours for typical 2".
I've done 3 rounds nonstop, but prefer 2 rounds and rest. Depends on the situation.
I try to time everything by hours commercials are open, when people typically leave for work and return from work, etc.


----------



## smitts961 (Sep 8, 2015)

EWSplow said:


> I do a similar route. 6 hours for typical 2".
> I've done 3 rounds nonstop, but prefer 2 rounds and rest. Depends on the situation.
> I try to time everything by hours commercials are open, when people typically leave for work and return from work, etc.


I do similar. I think it helps that 7/12 of mine are apartment buildings/complexes. So they don't necessarily have an "opening time". I try to have them done before the morning commute, but if not, I don't necessarily have someone calling me asking why I don't have them open.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

smitts961 said:


> That's kind of what I was thinking. The 12th lot I just picked up last month, I was a little leery on even taking on. But it's actually a shared lot with one of my lots I was already doing. Otherwise, I just tell people I'm full. Just making sure I'm not crazy. I mean you always want to do as much business as possible, but I could see people starting to get a little upset if their lots aren't getting serviced quickly.


You can always sub out excess work for awhile to determine the ROI on adding a truck / driver.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I think it differs a little according to region and how much snow you get. Also if lots have various opening times/triggers you can fit more in. Factory opens 6 am,office at 8am, restaurant 4 pm etc. Mine are varied, my route time is determined by timing of storm and how many trucks I run. In a "bad timing" storm we will rotate who gets serviced last, that way it only happens maybe once a year if even that. Throw 6 trucks and 5 sidewalk guys and hit it hard. If we get 2" and it ends at 8pm we take out less equipment and can relax and plow like gentlemen!


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Another thought, I used to be crammed! I was always nervous and stressed out, we were stretched thin on anything over 6" or if the snowfall ended after 3 am. Lost some jobs and refused any new ones unless they fit in to schedule better ,like those that didn't include any sidewalks .I'm down to about 30hrs of plowing for a 3" storm now and much happier, less stress, the money ?, do we ever get any of it for ourselves anyways! It sounds like you have a good deal going as it stands.Thumbs Up


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

When I was younger and did not have a wife and kid, life was different. We were all hour whores...

We would start at the schools typically between 10pm and midnight. Plow till betwwen 4am and 6am there. Go from there to rally routes for the citys doing cul de sacs all day. While the streets had no cars parked on them.

At times, if it snowed after 6am, we would go right back to the schools once sports and activities were done and clean up that disaster.

That being said... now a days the only place I want to sit for even 6 hours straight is the tavern... *trucewhiteflag*


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

I keep it at 4-5 hours per truck for a 3 inch storm.

Everybody gets serviced in a timely fashion.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Avg event is about 4-5hrs for each route (plowtrucks/machines/hand labor)


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

I've subcontracted for several years and the very experienced non dirtball contractors said they figure 5 hours of work per truck which makes sense.

The past few years it seems like local yocals have been biting off way more than they can handle, leaving very angry customers which leads to a bad reputation.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Geeze 5 hr routes are nice. I bit off more than i can chew this year. Especially my foreman quiting out of the blue, thats another story though. 4 trucks with 2 salters and a deicer, 90 accounts 1 keep it black. Its a absolute nightmare this year. Fortunately a majority are large residential estates that dont take giant amounts of time. But the rest are condos with giant hills, the deicer truck is always there. Dont even have a sidewalk crew.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mudly said:


> Geeze 5 hr routes are nice. I bit off more than i can chew this year. Especially my foreman quiting out of the blue, thats another story though. 4 trucks with 2 salters and a deicer, 90 accounts 1 keep it black. Its a absolute nightmare this year. Fortunately a majority are large residential estates that dont take giant amounts of time. But the rest are condos with giant hills, the deicer truck is always there. Dont even have a sidewalk crew.


Sounds fun


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mudly said:


> 2 salters and a deicer,


Aren't salters "deicers" also?


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Aren't salters "deicers" also?


And sanders from what I'm told


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Aren't salters "deicers" also?


A poor choice i guess. I mean a liquid only truck


----------

